# Affordable and high quality LED light



## Michael01

I get asked about my lights a lot!! And I have referred several other members who have also been very pleased with this light. So I figured it would be helpful to just make a thread about it to refer people to when they ask!
The brand is "Roleadro" and I get it from a seller on Amazon. The price is much lowered now.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Roleadro-A...82780&sr=8-3&keywords=led+aquarium+light+165w
This 165w led aquarium light features best cost performance, full spectrum and dimmable function with which you could adjust the light to simulating natural environment.
Also, the adoption of the branded Bridgelux chips, latest secondary lens and UL approved Fans makes it the best choice for your reef, coral or fishes.
Full spectrum: cool white, warm white, red 660nm, green 520nm, blue 460nm, purple 430nm, moomlight blue(controlled by two channels)
If anyone has anything they would like to add, please do so! 
If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!!
Thanks guys, I hope this helps!


----------

